# Working Line breeder recommendations



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just looking for some recommendations on working line breeders I live in southern california but shipping is also an option. I really like the ddr lines or czech lines. Im looking for a companion and a future running partner once he gets old enough. I have done research over the last two years or so I have found some breeders I like but would like to have a longer list of breeders. Also im not looking to get a pup rite now maybe a couple years away I hope my older male is getting up in age just trying to prepare.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I own 2 dogs from Kim of www.Justk9s.com
I am very happy with my females.....Kim is located in California....you might want to check her out.
Best Wishes.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Robin I have checked out just k9s and I can honesly say Kim is on the list of breeders I like. I would love to get a Rookie son. May I ask which breeding your females are from?


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

No other recommendations ?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ajay Singh of vom Patiala
www.ajaysingh.com
Trains what he breeds and is extremely knowledgeable. I would love one of his pups. Has an excellent litter on the ground now out of Mac von der Kine and Pia vom Patiala. Pia is a Jilnannah daughter (litter sister to Javir v Talka Marda).


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh..just read you were looking a couple years out. Either way - Ajay is definitely one I would consider for working dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

True Haus and Julia Priest (Sontausen) are in Northern CA, both worth checking out. I don't know if Julia has anything planned for the near future, but True Haus nearly always has a litter on the ground or on the way.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Ajay Singh of vom Patiala
> www.ajaysingh.com
> Trains what he breeds and is extremely knowledgeable. I would love one of his pups. Has an excellent litter on the ground now out of Mac von der Kine and Pia vom Patiala. Pia is a Jilnannah daughter (litter sister to Javir v Talka Marda).


I have seen his website a few times havent contacted him but I like what he's breeding but aren't his dogs more on the sch or sport prospect side if not can someone tell me so.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Freestep said:


> True Haus and Julia Priest (Sontausen) are in Northern CA, both worth checking out. I don't know if Julia has anything planned for the near future, but True Haus nearly always has a litter on the ground or on the way.


I have contacted True Haus and they are very nice people and I like their dogs and I can say they are on my list of breeders I would buy a pup from and I hear nothing but good things about them and their dogs.

I have contacted Julie as well not as much as I have true haus but I like her dogs as well and have heard nothing but good things about Julia as well and she is on my list as well.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Banko91 said:


> I have seen his website a few times havent contacted him but I like what he's breeding but aren't his dogs more on the sch or sport prospect side if not can someone tell me so.


If you contact him and honestly tell him what you want, he will be honest in matching you to the right dog. If the litter is beyond what you are looking for, I don't believe Ajay would sell you a dog that wasn't the right fit. He takes pride in his breedings and keeps track of progeny so he will take great care to make sure the placement is right.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> If you contact him and honestly tell him what you want, he will be honest in matching you to the right dog. If the litter is beyond what you are looking for, I don't believe Ajay would sell you a dog that wasn't the right fit. He takes pride in his breedings and keeps track of progeny so he will take great care to make sure the placement is right.


Okay I will contact him in the future thanks


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Adler Stein!


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Check out Nellie Racsko in Los Angeles Danubius Kennels | Los Angeles K-9 Services


----------



## Jason Hillard (Jun 16, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> If you contact him and honestly tell him what you want, he will be honest in matching you to the right dog. If the litter is beyond what you are looking for, I don't believe Ajay would sell you a dog that wasn't the right fit. He takes pride in his breedings and keeps track of progeny so he will take great care to make sure the placement is right.


I agree on everything said about Ajay and his breedings. The OP expressed an interested in DDR/Czech lines. Ajay's lines are predominately West lines. But, if you're interested in getting a quality WL GSD, Ajay is one of the best. 

Good luck!

Jason


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Adler Stein is also primarily west working. I posted the name because, given the prior posts, the OP seemed open to something other than DDR/Czech and Adler Stein is in Southern California. In my view, really good dogs and a really good breeder. 

If the OP is set on DDR lines and is willing to ship, check out Timberhaus Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (360)832-6556 and Schraderhaus SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs in Washington.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have contacted Alder Stein and I do like their dogs even though their not ddr/Czech. I do like timberhaus and schraderhausk9 I would like to get a pup from either one of them just the thing is they would need to be shipped, which would be okay I would prefer to check out the kennel but shipping is ok too.


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am getting a Schraderhaus pup, Jean is very knowledgeable & helpful plus she has a vast selection of DDR/Czech dogs to choose from, good luck.


----------



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

GSD13 said:


> I am getting a Schraderhaus pup, Jean is very knowledgeable & helpful plus she has a vast selection of DDR/Czech dogs to choose from, good luck.


Can I ask which breeding your getting a pup from?


----------

